

Show HN: Share rides to Coachella - jasonshen
http://www.coachellarides.com/

======
peteforde
I have a very personal story about finding a ride share to Coachella:

<http://leftisto.livejournal.com/20703.html>

I can only hope that future generations of Coachella-goers come away with
vivid memories of their travels.

------
gravitronic
I enjoy that the title doesn't say "and from Coachella", as fulfilling that
requires your driver to not be passed out in a tent somewhere

------
bmahmood
Looks awesome. Really easy to use, and visually intuitive.

